# Turkish Tumbers for donation in Fort Lauderdale



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

I live in Fort Lauderdale, FL and I have some Turkish tumblers which I have been using for breeding purposes and I am now ready to donate them to anyone who is interested. They are very unique breeds and very hard to find in USA. For more information visit my website to see my birds: http://mumtazticloft.com or visit a special website for detail information about Turkish Tumblers: http://turkishtumblers.com/ 

Write to me at: [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds! Just FYI .. your Baby Pigeons page stops displaying the pictures at Day 12 .. might want to have a look.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, the baby pics stopped loading around day twelve. They are--beautiful
birds and I'm sure you'll find a loving home for them here at PT. Suggestion....
post pics of the birds you wish to find homes for. They are all quite beautiful....

fp


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Baby pictures stops at day 12 because I am on the 13th day. I am taking pictures everyday and posting them.... But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

amumtaz said:


> Baby pictures stops at day 12 because I am on the 13th day. I am taking pictures everyday and posting them.... But thanks for the heads up.


I'm sorry .. I misunderstood and was thinking the baby pics were of an already grown bird.  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Your pigeons and your web site are lovely. What a beautiful mix of colors. Thanks for sharing. 
Love the baby pics too. Mom and Dad are very pretty and the babies look so sweet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Arif,

Thank you for offering to donate your breeders, the birds are lovely.

Which ones/and how many are up for adoption?


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

I have 4 cream bars and a black one for donation or sale. Cream bar pictures are not posted on my website but they are reduced red color. None of them fly but their off spring will put a performing show for you. for more info on how turkish tumblers fly visit http://www.turkishtumblers.com where you will find everything you need to know about turkish tumblers. I also have a milky bar with white tail and a blue for donation in about a week once their babies are old enough to survive without their parents.


----------

